# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  چگونه login کرده ها در win2000 را مشخص کنیم

## ufo2000

با سلام

چگونه میتوانم افرادی را که در سرور win2000 وارد شده اند login کرده اند را مشخص کنم و اینکه یک نفر از چند جا login کرده است


با تشکر از کسانی که جواب میدهند 
ارادتمند شما ufo2000

----------

